# Why does my septic tank have 2 lids?



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

When they put my septic tank in last year I noticed that there were 2 lids. When I do eventually pump it out do I have to open both of the lids or just one? Are there 2 different compartments that have to be emptied? Thanks Chris


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

All septic tanks seem to be different, but some have three access holes.
Generally the newer tanks have a small access over the inlet and the outlet pipes, and a third access in the center for cleanout.

I was actually licensed to install the things years ago.
I never came across one that had two compartments needing pumped.


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

they are to access the inlet and outlet baffle......theres only one holding compartment....mink


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Two chambers, two lids for clean out. Yes you need to open both for pump out. Did they put in an outlet filtre too?


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Mine has three because it is a Europian style three compartment kind.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

You shouldnt need to empty a septic tank if it is only being filled from the loo...it is when people have the bathroom water run into it as well that it needs to be emptied, too much water for the natural break down of the excrements. You should have a seperate tank for your grey water.


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Feb 15, 2008)

maybe one is for the loo & one is for the out house [strongbad


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Shazza said:


> You shouldnt need to empty a septic tank if it is only being filled from the loo...it is when people have the bathroom water run into it as well that it needs to be emptied, too much water for the natural break down of the excrements. You should have a seperate tank for your grey water.


Well perhaps. but that would cause much distress for the septic police. Chances are that you have either a clarifying tank or a pump tank as the second tank in line. In the bureaucratic jungle in my state, either answer could be correct, depending on when the system was installed. If it's time to pump the system, just ask any local septic outfit. they have seen it all, and know exactly why you have two lids.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

One is usually an inspection hole...when the children put too much paper in there ewwww and the other for emptying or cleaning so you can look right in.  Ours is probably as original big old conrete one.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

yeah, the freaks that rule us here in pa require septic systems to be pumped once every three years if it needs it or not. grey water systems are a big no-no too. at least that is how it is in my municipality. i assume the rest of the state suffers like we do.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Well you cant build a house here without putting in a grey water system...great for watering lawn etc with a hose and sprinkler attached....all in the name of water conservation.


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

MELOC said:


> yeah, the freaks that rule us here in pa require septic systems to be pumped once every three years if it needs it or not. grey water systems are a big no-no too. at least that is how it is in my municipality. i assume the rest of the state suffers like we do.


 No need to guess if the rest of us suffer. The state runs the septic show, and they are totally out of control. They can determine that property is nearly worthless, because their anointed inspectors determine that it is unsuitable for their assinine and expensive elevated sand mound systems. They resist any other solutions other than the ones that make the bureaucrats, engineers, and excavators rich, and they can bankrupt the poor and elderly if they decide that you are an outlaw, using a "functionally inadequate" system at your residence. This bureaucracy worked so well that they started another one. Mandated IRC building code enforcement. Hundreds of millions of dollars wasted every year on bureacrats and engineers paided to worry about things like the water level in your toilet tank and if your house number is properly posted, in the right color. I build houses that are done right and to standards far above the norm. I have to deal with these pin heads all the time while a minority of other "builders" build trash that isn't worth letting my dog sleep in, but is carefully tweaked to make the bureacrats happy. Sorry for the rant, but this country is going places in a handbasket, while useless leaches with clipboards drain the collective wallet and soul. Whew, I feel better now!


----------



## pookiethebear (Apr 29, 2008)

We have a sand mound septic system, and our tank(s) have 2 lids. One for the direct tank from the house, there stuff settels out and the liquid is pumped to the other side then pumped to the sand mound. So there is a solids tank and a liquids tank (or chambers). We were told we would need to have it routinely pumped about once ever 3-5 years.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If your tank has two lids, uncover both of them for the pumper. You may have a single compartement tank or a baffled tank (ie, two compartment tank).


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

pookiethebear said:


> We have a sand mound septic system, and our tank(s) have 2 lids. One for the direct tank from the house, there stuff settels out and the liquid is pumped to the other side then pumped to the sand mound. So there is a solids tank and a liquids tank (or chambers). We were told we would need to have it routinely pumped about once ever 3-5 years.


 That's correct, the second tank is the clarifying tank that allows the solids to seperate before it ends up in the pump tank. The latest version of this is a three chamber system with the primary, clarifying and pump chambers all in one big tank. If you have a good septic service, and you have a steady rate of usage of the sytem, they should be able to tell you how often your tank needs to be serviced by it's condition the first time you pump it.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

My system has three (500 gallon compartments)...The lower two have lids exposed...The first (closest to house) was buried. The guy who pumped my system out last time said it's common in about half the systems he pumps out to have that first one buried. He didn't know why so many folks do keep them buried. I didn't even know there was a third lid, but he said it's standard to keep the lids centers about one shovel handle away from the next. He knew exactly where to dig to uncover it. I had a blockage which made some disgusting sludge creep up into my basement...I spent last weekend with a clothes pin on my nose.


----------

